# How do I heal from this. Feeling lost.



## Butterfly6118 (Nov 24, 2015)

I really just need advice on healing from this broken heart . My story is long so please bare with it. 
I've been married 9 years. We have 1 daughter. I live in a very small rural town. About 1000 ppl. The next city over is about a 20 min highway drive and is the only place anyone can find a job as jobs in my home town are extremely limited. 
My husband has left 4 times in the last five years. Usually we are fighting alot before it happens. And when it happens my husband will stop talking to me all together and avoid me. The first time I got a text from him saying he'd found someone else and was moving out with a friend. He came back in a week and did some counciling with our church pastor. Not long later maybe a year it happens again . He distances himself from me. Stops talking starts avoiding me. He tells me he wants to separate. But because we both own the house he lives in the house but doesn't wanna be with me. Again there are signs of him bonding with another women again. After a few months of this torture we get back together . He hates living here . I met him in the big city 4 hrs away. He wants to go back. At first I agree but after thinking and private counciLing I decided it was not a good move for my daughter and me. I tell him. He says fine he's still going. He continues to live in the house but we are not together. 3 months he finally moves out and goes and lives in the city. After being separated for 9 months we reconnect again. This time we seek professional marriage counciLin. And things go very well for the next two years. Till now. Everything in our relationship seemed great. I have texts of a conversation with a friend of mine saying how wonderful things were with us. How he had been so romantic and caring. More than he has ever been. He had alot of credit card debits. This was a huge strain on our marriage. We had separate bank accounts to ensure that my credit and money was safe. He would pay me a certain amount a month to cover his end of household expenses and the rest was all his. He brought up how he was ready to finally change his ways. He hates the debt he felt so bad about it and wanted to change. He suggested using the equity in the house to pay off his debts . I was convinced that things in our relationship were really good. So I agreed to this. And signed the papers and the money was paid out . Not only were his debts paid but mine were as well. Mine was very minimal compared to his. He kept me thinking everything was fine. He kept saying how he was working extra hours to bank his over time and take me shopping for new clothes. It was something he really wanted to do. He mentioned this to me on a Monday. Wednesday he stopped talking to me. Friday I asked what was going on. He said he didn't think we were best friends aND that he couldn't talk to me anymore. And he couldn't tell me anything because he didn't know how I would react.( in all the last 3 separations this was what he'd always say) . He started saying he didn't want our daughter living in a house with two ppl who didn't wanna b with each other . Saturday he said that his supervisor said he could live there if he needed to. Since he had a place to stay arranged I knew he was planning on leaving. Not wanting to live through living with him when he doesn't wanna be together I told him to leave. I did it nicely . I all I said was leave. And he left. Our daughter sobbed on the couch as he packed his stuff. He never said goodbye to her. Never said he loved her or that it wasn't her fault and he'd see her soon. Nothing. He packed his stuff and he was gone. 
He's left me with the house and all the bills that go with it. His share of household expenses was arouND $700 a month. He left me with all of it. Also the car was his. All in his name. I had no claim on it. He took it. So I'm left with no vehicle to get to my job that I just got. At a great place great pay that I liked and it's a 20 min highway drive everyday . Now I have no car to get there . I also suffer from generized anxiety disorder and I was so stresses I couldn't function at work anymore . I made a ton of mistakes. They were pissed but they knew what was going on. I was able to borrow cars for a while but that was a temporary solution. So it's been 4 weeks now. He's seen his child once . He sends money the odd time not even close to any amount to support us. I went to legal aid and got a lawyer. We had a separation agreement from the last time we had separated for 9 months but it never got filed in court before we got back together . I had to apply for social assistance to cover his half of expenses . But the stress and lack of car has Been so overwhelming that I had to resign from my job. Not because I wanted to. I loved my job but it no car to get there and absolutely no money to afford a car and gas etc I could t get there. There stress has been so much my doctor pUT me on anti anxiety meds and recommended stress leave . So now we love off social assistance.till I can heal but also find a job in my small community. We have good family's support with my family. I don't know we're we would be without them. I have so much anger towards him. He convinced me everything with us was fine l. He took all that money. He knew the situation his leaving would put us in and he left. Now he lives his care free life and has no responsibilitis because he doesn't have to pay all the bills anymore. I do. He doesn't have to raise his child. He just visits for a few hours every few weeks. I am a mess . I cry constantly. And this anger is so strong. I thought he would go back to the big city 4 hrs away again were his family is and Cuz he hates it here so much but he's staying here . I can't go out without planning because of being so scared of running into him. I should note he has never PHYSICALLY cheated. But he has emotionally cheated countless times. He starts talking to a female coworker. Starts pouring his heart out to them about his feelings , me and our marriage and he falls for them. Then he will always wanna separate but he comes back. I guess he finds out they don't feel for him as he does them. I suspect he's doing this with his supervisor. He lives there now with her and her boyfriend . But a boyfriend has never stopped him before. 
He always says I am emotionally unstable . I am not. He has a terrible temper and was breaking things like lamps before we left . Usually when we would separate I would always write him an emotional letter with all my feelings etc . I didn't do that thus time. I've never said a thing to him. Never started any fights in the last 4 weeks. He texted said he wanted to see his child. I said sure pick her up Saturday. That's basically all the communication we have had in 4 weeKS. But I'm still a mess . I feel like I have lost so much. I feel stupid for believing everything was fine and letting him go with all the money I feel stupid for taking him back 2 years ago. I have no idea how I will ever be able to trust someone else. I feel so lost.
Report
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Oh Butterfly, I am so so sorry you are going through this pain and torment right now. Your H has really put your through a lot with all of the past separations also. It sounds like he really has some mental issues tbh, or he is possibly really just selfish and immature and has got away with it so many times before.

You will have to go through the grieving process, your M is over, do not take this man back (only if it is very very clear that he has done something to change his ways). How old are you both?

Make sure you have all matters sorted out with the lawyer, visitation rights, money issues etc. he should be supporting his child financially and even you, do not let any of this slide. 

get yourself some therapy to get through the grief and the anger. Anger btw is a good sign, it is just your body helping you to cope with the emotional trauma. Lean heavily on your family and friends and start making plans for a future without him in it. Maybe you can down size the house and get somewhere smaller and then look for a new job. Your life will be better without the volatility this man brings to it. 

Your daughter also needs stability in her life right now, do all you can for her. you have to do the 180 to help you emotionally detach from your H as soon as possible, he is no good for your, do not take him back. He needs serious counselling.


----------



## Butterfly6118 (Nov 24, 2015)

He is 32 And I am 35. Thanks for your advice. I have no intentions of taking him back. It's been over month and he's seem his daughter once for a couple of hours he texted me and said he wanted to pick a day of the week to see her. But he never comes and sees her. He doesn't call her. He doesn't text me to see how she is or how she is doing at school or if she needs anything. He's out there living this carefree life and has left me with all of his rrsponsiblitis. This time I'm not going so easy on him. I have a lawyer from legal aid. I will get child support but since his leaving caused me to loss my job I want spousal support as well. Now if only I could hAve him deported back to the city he came from.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I hope you realize that you're worth so much me then being his backup plan whIle he explores whether he can do better.

Because that's exactly what he's doing. Using you for what he can while he weighs his options.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanielleBennett (Oct 9, 2015)

Butterfly6118 said:


> He is 32 And I am 35. Thanks for your advice. I have no intentions of taking him back. It's been over month and he's seem his daughter once for a couple of hours he texted me and said he wanted to pick a day of the week to see her. But he never comes and sees her. He doesn't call her. He doesn't text me to see how she is or how she is doing at school or if she needs anything. He's out there living this carefree life and has left me with all of his rrsponsiblitis. This time I'm not going so easy on him. I have a lawyer from legal aid. I will get child support but since his leaving caused me to loss my job I want spousal support as well. Now if only I could hAve him deported back to the city he came from.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



If you have no intentions to take him back and he has left you high and dry alone with the finances..doesn't see your daughter..then when you do go to get a divorce, assuming you get one, I would file for abandonment. I am really sorry for all of the crap he is putting you through..all of the separations, and emotional cheating. I'm surprised you put up with it for so long, I admire your strength. But now, it's time to take care of yourself and your daughter and screw him. He can figure it out. I'm going to give you a link that helps answer questions about divorce. Helped me when I needed it. Free Divorce Information and FAQ's. Do It Yourself Divorce Papers and Forms.


----------



## Butterfly6118 (Nov 24, 2015)

We live in Canada . The law here is that you have to be legally separated for 1 year before u can file for divorce. So right now it's just a separation . There will be a court order for him to pay child support and it goes through maintance enforcement. It's an agency we have here . He pays them and they pay me. If he doesn't pay they go after him. And they are not nice about it. Also I am going to tell my lawyer that I want spousal support. He's got a great job and all he has to pay for now is his car and food. Maybe rent I don't know. But it's not the amount I have to pay every month. I don't wanna lose the house. It's only $500 a month payment which is better than anything I could rent. And I hate to move my daughter . We shouldn't have to lose everything because of him. It's the stress that gets to me thee most. I had my anxiety under control for the last 2 years . Barely ever had panic attacks. Now I have at least one a day . I always feel like I am in a panic state. I can take very good care of my daughter. But I couldn't handle working . Thats what hurts the most. With no car to get there and with the stress and panic attacks. Now I feel like a welfare bum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

